# 28 Nosler



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I just got one. Didn't need one but got one anyway. Know what I mean?-----SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> I just got one. Didn't* need* one but got one anyway. Know what I mean?-----SS


 _"Need"_ is a subjective term anyways.

Did you order it, or do you have it in hand?

As soon as I saw the 28 Nosler, you were the first person I thought of. Somehow I thought you might pick one up.

Congrats on the new addition to the family. I hope you write up a nice report on how it performs.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!!!!!!!!!!!

a) does it have a wooden stock?
b) do you have it re-barreled yet?
c) lapped da lugs? (I don't know what that means but I hear it often here)
d) any pictures?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Bax. I do have it in hand, should start breaking in the barrel this week. I will definitely report on the progress.------SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Way2go!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> a) does it have a wooden stock?
> b) do you have it re-barreled yet?
> ...


a) no
b) not yet. 
c) a nice man in Oregon lapped the lugs for me.....for a small----ish fee.
d) No pics yet....many to come.

It's official. I'm a rifle junkie.-----SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nah the question that needs asking is:

Did you Ackley it yet? :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Nah the question that needs asking is:
> 
> Did you Ackley it yet? :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


No, all these new-fanged cartridges already come with straight walls and sharp shoulders. Can't a guy have any fun?----SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Gun porn please! I need pictures.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Boys and their toys. I saw one of these on the wall at a Rocky Mountain Discount Sports in Gillette, Wyoming last week. I think the price tag was $1,500 or somewhere thereabouts.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> It's official. I'm a rifle junkie.-----SS


I think that was made official LONG ago. Congrats on your new acquisition. And lets see some pictures. There should be a rule about starting a thread like this without pictures!


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

If there is no picture it didn't happen...

Come on man!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


Yeah.... what he said.;-)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Here you go:

Nosler M48 
28 Nosler
26" match grade SS hand lapped barrel. #4 contour.
Proprietary action looks like a Howa 1500 to me.
Trigger set at 2.8 lbs with just a touch of creep that. I will fix.
Fiberglass stock is bedded and floated.
Warne rings and bases
Leupold VX III LR 4.5-14.
Rifle weighs 7.5 lbs without scope.

Started barrel break in using Nosler factory ammo with 160 Accubond bullets.
MV for first ten shots was 3302-3325 FPS
Felt recoil was very mild, surprisingly.
10 shot group was 1" cleaning between shots. 
Bore was very smooth and cleaned easily.

More fun than a guy should have on a Wednesday.-------SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That is one great looking rifle - looks like it'll be a lot of fun! The 28 Nosler sounds like a great round... I enjoy my 7RM, but I wouldn't mind messing around with something different later on down the road. I'm looking forward to more range reports from you!


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

160's at 3300 is no joke.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> I just got one. Didn't need one but got one anyway. Know what I mean?-----SS


Would it be easier to tell us what calibers you DON'T have? :grin:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Would it be easier to tell us what calibers you DON'T have? :grin:


I don't have that many but I have had a lot. They come and go.-----SS


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I cant help but think the next time I see you I'll have one as well. I think I'm going to get a Montana Rifle Company X2.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

SS now that you have had several .284 cal rifles, is the .280 AI still your favorite. I'm getting bored with my 300wm, not to mention tired of having my fillings rattled every time i touch one off. Been leaning towards the .280AI as the replacement.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> I don't have that many but I have had a lot. They come and go.-----SS


You wouldn't happen to have a 7.5x55 would you?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bo0YaA said:


> SS now that you have had several .284 cal rifles, is the .280 AI still your favorite. I'm getting bored with my 300wm, not to mention tired of having my fillings rattled every time i touch one off. Been leaning towards the .280AI as the replacement.


If I could only have one 7 it would be the 280AI. I like hunting rounds to produce around 3100 fps of velocity and the 280AI does this quite nicely with normal hunting weight bullets. I think that it is almost the perfect combination of power vs recoil producing excellent ballistics in a package that almost anyone can easily handle.

The 28 Nosler, 7 STW, 7 Dakota, and 7 RUM are extreme cartridges and while they can be fun, they are nowhere near as practical as the 280 and 280AI.

The only reason that I would choose a bigger cartridge than the 280 would be if I were going to strictly focus on bullets in the 180-195 grain range. -----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a 7.5x55 would you?


Never had a 7.5x55. Had a 6.5x55 once.------SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Now I know where I can get another catridge for my collection, none of the Noslers in it yet, pretty please? 
Congrats, she is a looker!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Now I know where I can get another catridge for my collection, none of the Noslers in it yet, pretty please?
> Congrats, she is a looker!


Yup, I'll set one aside for you. It is a great looking cartridge, looks like a 7 Dakota Improved.------SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've read of a few accounts of the 28 Nosler with the new 195 VLD - sounds like quite the combo for elk.


----------



## coues52 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have been looking at the 28 nosler with the 195's myself...but having a hard time seeing that will do that the 7STW will not ,I am using the 162 amaxs..Santa said I have been good,lol..Danny


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's an update. For those wanting to shoot the 175-195 grain bullets I would look for a rifle other than the Nosler 48. I'm not sure why, but Nosler built this action so that the 28 loaded to 3.340 OAL will barely fit. In my opinion this is avery short OAL and hinders the capability of this cartridge especially with longer bullets that will seat deep into the case. I must admit that this is somewhat frustrating. In a longer action the 28 would have a much greater advantage as bullets could be seated out providing more capacity. -O,- As it is built the Nosler 48 has the same limitation as the RUM, STW, and WSM cartridges that are crammed into actions that don't allow maximization of the case length. If I were serious about 195's in a 28, I would build one on an ultra mag length action. 

Another interesting note is that it appears that Nosler built the 48 with freebore similar to a Weatherby. While this is great for velocity it can be a limitation for accuracy. The rifle has a sub MOA guarantee so we'll see. During the break in process it certainly appears like it will meet this standard easily. More to come.-----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

waspocrew said:


> I've read of a few accounts of the 28 Nosler with the new 195 VLD - sounds like quite the combo for elk.


I wouldn't shoot an elk with a VLD unless the distance was more than 700 yards. I personally won't shoot one that far so I will stick to bullets constructed for hunting. Don't get me wrong, for long range work, the 195 VLD BC at 28 Nosler speeds is a combination that rivals the likes of the huge 338's in a package that is reasonable to shoot in a hunting weight rifle.

I will most likely stick with the original 160 Accubond. These bullets have proven 100% effective at all ranges I will shoot many times over out of my 7 Dakota. While .531 isn't a great BC by today's target bullet standards it is pretty darned good for a bullet that will perform like a Partition when it gets slammed into the shoulder of a big animal.-------SS


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

It doesn't make sense that they would have a ton of freebore to seat bullets out far but not work with the magazine box. 
I know Nosler hopes you use Nosler but high BC bullets such as Bergers often times likes to shoot near the lands. You could always shoot the Barnes LRX 145 really fast that wont mind the jump 
Interesting, many would want this cartridge to shoot the 195 Berger.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

coues52 said:


> I have been looking at the 28 nosler with the 195's myself...but having a hard time seeing that will do that the 7STW will not ,I am using the 162 amaxs..Santa said I have been good,lol..Danny


In theory, here is what the 28 Nosler can do that the STW will not. Case capacity between the two cases is identical with the STW having a case length of 2.850" while the 28 Nosler has a case length of 2.590". IF you have an action that will accommodate an OAL of 3.60" which is Max for the STW, then you could chamber that rifle for the same length in 28 Nolser and seat the bullets to the same OAL using up .26" less space in the case, effectively adding to the capacity lowering pressure, etc. this would be a huge advantage when using long bullets like the 162 A-Max or 180-195 VLD.

In other words, there's not much difference!:mrgreen:-------SS


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

good looking gun and caliber 

This past week I was able to witness 2 bulls brought down by a 28 Pretty amazing results


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Fez said:


> good looking gun and caliber
> 
> This past week I was able to witness 2 bulls brought down by a 28 Pretty amazing results


Sweet! What bullets were they using? How far were the shots? What kind of rifles were they?-----SS


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Fez said:
> 
> 
> > good looking gun and caliber
> ...


Funny you ask. They were using the 180 vld. First bull was in the 450 range and first shot knocked him down and probably would have killed him but he did put another in him to keep him from getting further down the canyon. 2nd bull was shot at 1025 yards. It was a good hit and the bull ran 20 yards and nosed dived into the dirt. I'm not sure on the build but I do know it was built from red rock guns.


----------

